# Pictures of My Ride Are HERE!!!



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

go check them out, there is a bunch of the outside, inside, thier is even a few pictures of the engine rebuild.

Let me know what you think of my B-12!!

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/littlebittacontact/

its still stock....fair warning...lol


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sweet little hatch! Dont' see too many of those around.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks! I love it, ive put alot of work into it, im trying to figure out what would make it look better...(i know what some of you are thinking, and no i wont set it on fire ) LoL

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice sentra, and 'sentra94xe' was right--you just don't see enough of those around...

As far as mods go; I haven't really done a whole lot to my b12 but I did install a hood bra which looks real nice. (imo)










Here are some other ideas:

Carbon Fiber Dash Kits 

Headlight Blackouts


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Its True, i havent seen another sentra like mine.

however thier is what i think is an 87 sentra hatchback, in lower trim level, it dosent move much so im thinking of trying to snatch it up.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

im thinking of trying to get the body work underway, but im afraid to cause more damage (paint not blending etc.)


----------

